

Web-based payment/lending platform offers 0% interest loans to college students - smysore
http://www.unithrive.org/
peer-to-peer lending and microfinance are talked about a lot these days and lots of companies that have built lending platforms on the web have become super successful...here's one that facilitates alumni to student loans at 0% interest..
======
tom6a
There is great potential here but how are they going to get around the
regulatory challenges.

A similar site (which charged interest) recently shut down -
[http://prosperlending.blogspot.com/2009/01/fynanz-
halts-p2p-...](http://prosperlending.blogspot.com/2009/01/fynanz-
halts-p2p-lending-markets.html)

~~~
smysore
that and itll be hard to justify the interest lost on a loan to a college
student...someone that loans $100k to a student and doesn't get paid back for
8 years is losing all the interest s/he would have earned if they had kept
that money in a CD or some other low interest earning instrument...thats
almost $40k? it would have to be set up so that students can take small
aggregate loans that are then "bundled" and paid back...it wont be easy but
they have a good idea

